# 

## szub1234

Witam szukam wełny na ocieplenie poddasza jako pierwszą warstwę między belki ,podpowiedzcie mi jak wełna na naszym rynku jest najlepsza pod każdym względem czyli bo nie wiem co wybrać
1.wełne rockwool,ursa,isover czy inna
2.wełna mineralna ,slalnaczy szklana 
za odpowiedzi bardzo dziękuje

----------


## fighter1983

chyba pure one ursy - minus - cena

----------


## geno83

:welcome: Moją wstepną opcją też jest wełna, ale zastanawiam sie też nad ekofibrem(celuloza) ponoć potrafi oddać wilgoć, wełna chtnie przyjmie wilgoc gorzej jest z oddaniem (odparowaniem)

----------


## EWBUD

> chyba pure one ursy - minus - cena


na plus - mało gryzie  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

Ja polecam skalną ROCKWOOL  :smile:  wiadomo.
Ale pytanie jakie dokładnie masz rozwiązanie, wtedy łatwiej będzie dobrać produkt, rozwiązanie oraz grubość.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Witam, planuję dać 15cm wełny między krokwie, 10 cm pod krokwie na skosach oraz 5cm pod jętki na suficie. Co polecacie???

----------


## Tomek W

Polecam zestawy:
TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK
MEGAROCK PLUS i ROCKMIN PLUS

----------


## szub1234

Kupiłem po jednej rolce superrock rockwoola i isover supermat  na testy i wygrała isover po pierwsze lepszy współczynnik ,lepiej wchodzi w zakamarki,ale znowu problem na drugą warstwę max mogę dać 8 cm twardej takiej jak styropian albo płyty pir albo styrodur ,czy ktoś wie co będzie lepsze ?

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Polecam zestawy:
> TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK
> MEGAROCK PLUS i ROCKMIN PLUS


A jakie propozycje w przypadku zestawienia 2 x 15cm na ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## Tomek W

> A jakie propozycje w przypadku zestawienia 2 x 15cm na ocieplenie poddasza.


Tak samo, przy czym pierwszy zestaw (TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK) to lambda 0,035, drugi to 0,039 W/mK.

----------


## jezior85

Witam, jako że też szukam sprawdzonych, dobrych materiałów zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem wełny w rolce lub w płytach. Mam zamiar ocieplać w dwóch warstwach po 15-17cm. Krokwie mam 20cm, są różnie oddalone od siebie. Czy lepiej dawać płyty między krokwie czy ciąć z rolki (wydaje mi się, że z płyt będzie więcej odpadu). Na wierzch z pewnością dam wełnę z rolki, w poziomie.

----------


## MarcinKunar

Ja wybrałem Isover i jestem z niej zadowolony.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Ja mam pytanie z troszkę innej beczki a mianowicie planuję poddasze użytkowe i o ile sprawa na skosach jest prosta czyli 15cm wełny między krokwie i 15 pod (krokwie 18cm) o tyle na suficie poddasza już troszkę problem. Jętki mam tak jak krokwie 18 cm i jak to rozwiązać doradźcie:

opcja 1
5cm pod jętki między jętki 15cm zostawić tam szczelinę (pustkę powietrzną) a na jętki płyta osb (czy płyta osb też może być traktowana jako pewien rodzaj ocieplenia????)

opcja 2
5cm pod jętki między jętki 18cm bez szczeliny a na jętki płyta osb

opcja 3
5cm pod jętki między jętki 15cm zostawić tam szczelinę a na jętki jeszcze 10cm wełny i potem płyta osb

opcja 4
5cm pod jętki, między jętki 18cm czyli bez szczeliny na górę jeszcze 10 cm wełny i płyta osb

I którą opcję wybrać???

----------


## rafał2011

> Tak samo, przy czym pierwszy zestaw (TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK) to lambda 0,035, drugi to 0,039 W/mK.


Czy jest produkt rockwool 0,033 w rolkach ?

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam, jako że też szukam sprawdzonych, dobrych materiałów zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem wełny w rolce lub w płytach. Mam zamiar ocieplać w dwóch warstwach po 15-17cm. Krokwie mam 20cm, są różnie oddalone od siebie. Czy lepiej dawać płyty między krokwie czy ciąć z rolki (wydaje mi się, że z płyt będzie więcej odpadu). Na wierzch z pewnością dam wełnę z rolki, w poziomie.


Najmniej odpadów powinieneś mieć w sytuacji cięcia wełny z rolki w poprzek.

----------


## Tomek W

> Czy jest produkt rockwool 0,033 w rolkach ?


Nie ma, jest TOPROCK SUPER (0,035), czyli na poddaszu różnica w U jest minimalna np. dla grubości 15 między krokwie i 10 cm pod dla lambdy 0,033 U=0,146, dla TOPROCK SUPER U=0,154

----------


## rafał2011

> 0,033 U=0,146, dla TOPROCK SUPER U=0,154


Możesz napisać jak to się oblicza?

----------


## Tomek W

> Możesz napisać jak to się oblicza?


Ja korzystam z softu BuildDesk Energy Certificate. Tam masz program do wyliczania U dla przegród, z listą materiałów budowlanych dostępnych na rynku. http://www.builddesk.pl/oprogramowan...energetycznych 

Wzorami to jest U=1/R, R=d/lambda, przy czym w przypadku dachu skośnego musisz wziąć pod uwagę że pierwsza warstwa jest między krokwiami, czyli trochę traci się na krokwiach właśnie, więc lepiej korzystać z programu aniżeli liczyć ręcznie.

----------


## rafał2011

> Wzorami to jest U=1/R, R=d/lambda


Możesz jeszcze przykład "ręcznie"  z 25cm warstwą ocieplenia o lambdzie np. 0,035

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## Tomek W

W jednej czy dwóch warstwach i jakie rozłożenie grubości, tj. ile między krokwie przy dwóch warstwach?

----------


## rafał2011

pierwsza warstwa między krokwie 15cm i druga poprzecznie 10cm, lambda 0,035

----------


## BCS

Muszę przyznać, że zaskoczyła mnie jakością wełna TOPROCK SUPER wiedziałem, że na rynku są dobre i gorsze bo takimi robimy poddasza, te tańsze z lambdą poniżej 0,4 powinny nazywać się spulchnioną wełną, towarem zastępczy czy wełną z miejscami bez wełny -są nie klasyfikowalne , różna gęstość a niekiedy jej brak, spadają itd, wyroby o współczynniku koło 0,39 - już czuć, że tam coś jest, wełny koło o,35 równo tkane, sprężyste a supermata-bajka, ale ostatnio wykonywaliśmy zlecenie na TOPROCK-u SUPER, uuuu jakie zdziwienie: równiuśki, głaciuśki, sprężysty-prawie płyty w rolce , bardzo ładnie wyszło -Polecam.

Info dla osób, które zastanawiają się czemu są tak duże różnice pomiędzy lepszymi wełnami, o dobrej lambdzie a supermarketowymi - waga jest proporcjonalna (prawie) do ceny kg wełny, wełna lepsza jest cięższa, producent dał więcej towaru, a w supermarkecie  sprzedają m2 napchane POWIETRZEM, bo rolka kosztuje podobnie, te z lepsząL mają zawsze mniej M2.

----------


## rafał2011

Ostatnim czasem miałem "przyjemność" robić na toprock i powiem że kiedy robiłem nią jakieś 3lata temu to wyglądała zupełnie inaczej, teraz jest zdecydowanie lepsza jakościowo, ale ciężko odejść od supermaty isovera która jest bardzo przyjazna do układania.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja będę układał wełnę poziomo, pomiędzy dolnymi belkami wiązarów.
Belki mają wysokość 14cm, rozstaw wiązarów 94cm.
Welna na sznurkowaniu. 
Chcę ułożyć wełnę o grubości 15cm. Czy uda mi sie wepchnąć pomiędzy belki wełnę z rolki (ew. płyty) o szerokości 100cm ?
Czy lepiej rozwijać z belki (np TopRock Super), czy układać płyty (np. Rockton) ?

----------


## rafał2011

Żeby było dobrze między belkami to nie 100cm a jakieś 96cm >>>wełna nie może być ściśnięta.
Z płyt nie robiłem ale wykańczałem poddasze które miało drugą warstwę robioną z płyt, wyglądało to bardzo solidnie( wełna bardziej sprasowana) lepiej trzymała się między stelażem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Czołem. A wiecie może (np. Artur69, TomekW?) *czy z rolki Toprocka 20cm da radę wyciąć klin 20x100x50cm*, czyli chodzi o ew. problematyczne cięcie po skosie na długości 50cm (bo 100cm to szer. rolki, a 20cm jej grubość). 

Nie musi być super precyzyjnie, potrzebuję to do obłożenia wieńca od góry, odcinkami ca. metrowymi między wiązarami. Dach mam z małym kątem i b.małe okapy, stąd ten klin, reszta stropu będzie zasypana izolacją w granulacie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Żeby było dobrze między belkami to nie 100cm a jakieś 96cm >>>wełna nie może być ściśnięta.
> Z płyt nie robiłem ale wykańczałem poddasze które miało drugą warstwę robioną z płyt, wyglądało to bardzo solidnie( wełna bardziej sprasowana) lepiej trzymała się między stelażem.


To niedobrze... Myślałem, że te o te 4% da się ścisnąć... Na pewno szybciej by się ją układało  :wink: 
Płyty Rockton widziałem w jakims markecie budowlanym - i trochę mnie rozczarowały. Nie widać było tej wiekszej sztywnosci i sprasowania.

----------


## rafał2011

> To niedobrze... Myślałem, że te o te 4% da się ścisnąć... Na pewno szybciej by się ją układało 
> Płyty Rockton widziałem w jakims markecie budowlanym - i trochę mnie rozczarowały. Nie widać było tej wiekszej sztywnosci i sprasowania.


To już sam nie wiem co myśleć o rockwool, może co zmiana w Małkini to inna partia :smile:  więcej alko albo coś w tym stylu?!

----------


## gorbag

@fotohobby
Ze świeżego doświadczenia, przy ciut większych rozstawach wiązarów u mnie, do 2cm zapasu na szerokość to było akurat. Na początku ciąłem 3cm, bo tak mi sprzedawca polecał, ale nawet ten centymetr więcej to już się nie układało tak równo.
Układałem wełnę 15 cm z rolki. Rolkę ciąłem pasami na wymiar i idzie to dość sprawnie, nie robią się też jakieś szczeliny itp. Odpadów praktycznie nie było. Generalnie strop od góry na sznurkowaniu robi się szybko i sprawnie, a kontakt z wełną jakoś szczególnie nie doskwiera. Mi zeszło dość długo, bo miałem co omijać i było trochę wycinanek i przekładanek.

Pamiętam jak kilkanaście lat temu układałem wełnę mieneralną w ścianach, to była technologia przecinania płyty po przekątnej, przesuwania rozciętych elementów po linii cięcia na oczekiwaną szerokość i obcinanie wystających trójkątów. Podobno minimalizuje to straty na materiale.

@grzeniu666
Nie myślałeś, żeby ocieplić wieniec od góry styropianem? U siebie kleiłem pianką styropian do wieńca i jednocześnie wyprowadzonego ponad wieniec styropianu na elewacji. Na jaki granulat się zdecydowałeś?

Porównując jeszcze produkty Isovera - przewinęła się u mnie optimata (1), unimata (3), profitmata (29) i supermata (1). W nawiasach ilość rolek. Optimata, nomen omen, taka wata do optykania dziur akurat, bezkształtna zupełnie. Różnica między unimatą i profitmatą duża, profitmata warta ceny. Wszystko praktycznie obłożyłem Profitmatą, po namacalnym porównaniu rolek z tych dwóch serii. Supermata - trochę lepsza niż profitmata, ale wydaje mi się, że różnica w jakości nie dogania różnicy w cenie.

----------


## grzeniu666

> @grzeniu666
> Nie myślałeś, żeby ocieplić wieniec od góry styropianem? 
> Na jaki granulat się zdecydowałeś?


Ostatni rząd styro fasadowego (ten który dochodzi do dolnego pasa wiązarów) nie od góry jest idealnie w linii (a na jednej ścianie gdzie robiła ekipa najemna zanim ją zwolniłem i kończyłem sam, to wręcz masakra), wieniec też ma nierówności, każda ew. szczelina na styku z wiązarem mogłaby tam wprowadać chłodek, szczególnie jakby mi pianka nie wypełniła tych nierówności. Stąd wełniane rozważania, zakładam że po lekkim dociśnięciu wypełni lepiej te nierówności. Dokładnie mówiąc - myślę najpierw dać prosty odcinek gr. ~10cm jakiej miększej (szklanej?), a na to ten klin z dobrej skalnej (sztywniejszej).

Jeśli chodzi o granulat na stropie, to skłaniam się do zasypania celulozą około 28cm między wiązarem a płytą GK, a ponad tym chyba 15cm wełny skalnej (ew., po jakimś czasie) na wysokości dolnego pasa wiązara na sznurkach. 

Kończę czytać wątek Ocieplam poddasze - krotkie pytania... , masakra, >9K postów, sprawy się klarują...

PS. Mówiłem że jestem fanem Twojego dziennika? Piknie tam działacie i to opisujecie  :smile:  Pzdr.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeśli chodzi o granulat na stropie, to skłaniam się do zasypania celulozą około 28cm między wiązarem a płytą GK, a ponad tym chyba 15cm wełny skalnej (ew., po jakimś czasie) na wysokości dolnego pasa wiązara na sznurkach. 
> 
> .


Koncepcja, a nawet grubości warstw dokładnie, jak u mnie  :wink:

----------


## BCS

> Czołem. A wiecie może (np. Artur69, TomekW?) *czy z rolki Toprocka 20cm da radę wyciąć klin 20x100x50cm*, czyli chodzi o ew. problematyczne cięcie po skosie na długości 50cm (bo 100cm to szer. rolki, a 20cm jej grubość). 
> 
> Nie musi być super precyzyjnie, potrzebuję to do obłożenia wieńca od góry, odcinkami ca. metrowymi między wiązarami. Dach mam z małym kątem i b.małe okapy, stąd ten klin, reszta stropu będzie zasypana izolacją w granulacie.


Wytniesz, ale chcesz tą ta wełne jakby na sztorc układać? Jeśli tak to zainwestowałbym w twardsze płyty

----------


## grzeniu666

> Wytniesz, ale chcesz tą ta wełne jakby na sztorc układać? Jeśli tak to zainwestowałbym w twardsze płyty


Pomierzyłem na bud. aż takiego ścisku tam nie ma. Nasmarowałem rysunki, mógłbym może i bez przycinania skośnego tę wełnę dać. Na celulozę pójdzie potem pewnie jeszcze 15 wełny.

Czy jaka wiatroizolacja (od deski czołowej i podbitki perforowanej) tej wełnie to by się nie przydała?

Czy warstwa skalnej 20cm w rolce to już fabrycznie pognieciona i lepiej na 2x 10cm zmienić (wtedy w zasadzie może lepiej łącznie 2x 15cm, albo 15+10 bez schodów i przycinania skośnego)?






> Koncepcja, a nawet grubości warstw dokładnie, jak u mnie


Znowu... tylko te pokrycia dachowe nam się nie zgrały  :wink:

----------


## sewi

*grzeniu666* ciekawe rozwiązanie, też się zastanawiam nad czymś podobnym. Rysunek w poście z linka

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82n%C4%85%29






*fotohobby* Ja mam podobne wiązary jak Ty (zresztą z tej samej firmy  :smile:  ułożyłem w tym tygodniu na sznurki między pasem dolnym wełnę w rolkach Isover Unimata 15cm. Rozstaw w świetle między belkami 94-96cm. Rolki Isover mają 120cm szerokości, więc docinałem w poprzek 2cm więcej niż rozstaw w świetle. Jeśli da się więcej to wełna ma tendencję do przełamywania się zamiast szczelnego rozprężenia.

----------


## BCS

Grześ, jak jest mocno krzywo to skupiłby się nad właściwym połączeniem pionowego styropianu z poziomą izolacją i nie dopasowywał ocieplenia do wieńca, tylko styropianu- tu musi być SKLEJONE pianą, reszta sama wyjdzie.

----------


## grzeniu666

*@Artur*, te nierówności mieszczą się raczej w 1cm, na styro, jeśli są, to łagodne (fale dunaju), na wieńcu bardziej nadziubdziane (wiadomo, beton czyli kamyczki, ciapki).

Cholera, ten element to jedna z większych moich zagwostek budowlanych (nadal nierozwiązana), czy tam potrzebna ta podbitka z perforacją (drożna, poddasze nieużytkowe, w kalenicy nad membraną raczej jest szczelina między gąsiorem a blachą, skosy nieocieplone).

Przyznaję że dmucham na zimne, albo błądzę, profilaktycznie nie chcę tego drewna wiązarowego okładać słaboparoprzepuszczalnym styrkiem, dziś na budowie z resztek po ociepleniu porobiłem takie daszki ze styro (rysunek niżej) aby osłonić tę wełnę (przyczaję jakąś sprężystą) którą zamierzam tam poupychać, znów profilaktycznie, coby mi tam wiater kilowatów nie wyciągał spomiędzy wełny. A między tą wełną i styro/wieńcem pianki mogę napsikać, PUianki ci u mnie dostatek (jestem jej psychofanem).

Głupi już jestem od tego, ale jak zabuduję sufit GK, i zasypię granulatem, to w tamto miejsce tylko wczołgać się pozostanie, i to raczej szczupłemu (czyli ja się coraz mniej kwalifikuję).

Pozdrawiam!

*EDIT:* pytanko - czy wełnę z rolki można zaciągnąć zaprawą (do siatki) do dociepleń? Chodzi mi o stronę wierzchnią a nie krawędź. Czy to powinna być jakaś lepsiejsza wełna (np. Toprock) czy dowolna (np. Multirock którego w tej samej cenie mogę dać 2x grubiej)?

----------


## kavinkavin

Dla mnie Rockwoll :smile:

----------


## BCS

Te dziurki w podbitce, to zależy od pokrycia, bo są żeby cyrkulacje wyzwolić i ostudzić poddasze, szczególnie wymagane przy papach, blachy i ceramika maję swoje dziury. Wełny w rolce nie zaciągniesz klejem, będzie się wałkować i wyrywać spod pacy, jak robimy elewacje na wełnie, to wcieramy pierwszą warstwę, nie można tylko pacnąć klej, nie przylgnie.

----------


## rafał2011

> *@Artur*, te nierówności mieszczą się raczej w 1cm, na styro, jeśli są, to łagodne (fale dunaju), na wieńcu bardziej nadziubdziane (wiadomo, beton czyli kamyczki, ciapki).
> 
> Cholera, ten element to jedna z większych moich zagwostek budowlanych (nadal nierozwiązana), czy tam potrzebna ta podbitka z perforacją (drożna, poddasze nieużytkowe, w kalenicy nad membraną raczej jest szczelina między gąsiorem a blachą, skosy nieocieplone).
> 
> Przyznaję że dmucham na zimne, albo błądzę, profilaktycznie nie chcę tego drewna wiązarowego okładać słaboparoprzepuszczalnym styrkiem, dziś na budowie z resztek po ociepleniu porobiłem takie daszki ze styro (rysunek niżej) aby osłonić tę wełnę (przyczaję jakąś sprężystą) którą zamierzam tam poupychać, znów profilaktycznie, coby mi tam wiater kilowatów nie wyciągał spomiędzy wełny. A między tą wełną i styro/wieńcem pianki mogę napsikać, PUianki ci u mnie dostatek (jestem jej psychofanem).
> 
> Głupi już jestem od tego, ale jak zabuduję sufit GK, i zasypię granulatem, to w tamto miejsce tylko wczołgać się pozostanie, i to raczej szczupłemu (czyli ja się coraz mniej kwalifikuję).
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> ...



Może lepiej zrobić izolację w ten sposób

----------


## grzeniu666

*@Artur*, dzięki za info

*@Rafał*, jeśli chodzi aby poprawić izolację od str. narożnika wieńca (prawo/góra) to na celulozie będzie jeszcze 15cm wełny z rolki. Poza tym w takim (Twoim) wykonaniu, górna część tego pionowego odcinka wełny jest na wysokości dolnego pasa wiązara ("poprzecinana" nim) natomiast niżej nie ma tej przeszkody, o tyle mi się to wydaje karkołomne (nacinać? zostawić pustkę niżej? układać osobno?). Osobna sprawa to jak/kiedy wykonać montaż tej wełny (chodzi o ten pionowy odcinek), przed czy podczas rusztu/zabudowy GK, bo później to tam nie wlezę.

----------


## rafał2011

> nacinać? zostawić pustkę niżej? układać osobno?


Takie coś, zawsze wychodzi w trakcie pracy,zawsze staramy się robić tak aby było wygodnie i dobrze.




> Osobna sprawa to jak/kiedy wykonać montaż tej wełny (chodzi o ten pionowy odcinek), przed czy podczas rusztu/zabudowy GK, bo później to tam nie wlezę.


Najlepiej po przymocowaniu profila ud.

----------


## kori

panowie w kwestii ocieplenia dachu, jaką wełnę wybrać w wersji 2x15cm???

----------


## Tomek W

> panowie w kwestii ocieplenia dachu, jaką wełnę wybrać w wersji 2x15cm???


Polecam zestaw TOPROCK SUPER i SUPERROCK

----------


## ci_d

Panie Tomku czy można dać dwie warstwy po 15 cm toprocka ?

----------


## BCS

Wg..moich informacji pierwszą dajemy tańszą-gorszą bo i tak poprzecinana jest krokwiami, nie uzyskamy super izolacyjności w tej części, dopiero druga warstwa ta od mieszkania jest właściwym obrońcom ucieczki ciepła do nieba, tu należy nie żałować środków na właściwe ocieplenie i ułożenie- co jest najistotniejszym elementem w tej strukturze.

----------


## Tomek W

> Panie Tomku czy można dać dwie warstwy po 15 cm toprocka ?


Można jak najbardziej.

----------


## rafał2011

wklejam zdjęcia izolacji poddasza wełną isover i rockwool 
 
zdecydujcie które ocieplenie wygląda lepiej

----------


## slawekk1980`

Ze swojego doświadczenia to mogę powiedzieć że kładłem Toprocka 15 cm, 18 cm i 10 cm. Towar przyszedł na dwa razy i jak zauważyłem pierwsza partia wełny 15 cm była najlepsza, zbita, sprężysta, wypalone wzory itd. Reszta wełny już wizualnie gorsza, bardziej taka "rozlazła", bardziej pofrędzlowana, miejscami popękana choć z pewnością swoje parametry trzyma, ale nie zaryzykowałbym kładzenia jej bez sznurkowania. Co więcej, całość sznurkowałem i zalecam takie rozwiązanie nawet jak producent pisze że nie trzeba, więźba pracuje i obawiałem się że za x lat wełna może się zsuwać i tworzyć się będą szpary. Duża zaleta Toprocka to to że  mniej pyli od Supermaty Isovera  której warstwę 5 cm też kładłem i przy poruszeniu nią masakra. Co do Rockwoola to spotkałem się kilka razy z opinią że często na rynek wewnętrzny idzie wełna wizualnie gorsza, coś jak moja druga dostawa, to co na ich filmikach instruktażowych to w większości na eksport, i coś w tym jest.

----------


## pdw88

pozwolą Państwo, że korzystając z okazji zadam pytanie  :smile: 
a mianowicie: 
chciałbym ocieplić poddasze - dach o kącie 38 st. pokryty dachówką betonową, pod nią membrana dachowa  Ventia TITANIUM 180 MDM ( doczytałem, że jej paroprzepuszcalność to2900 g/m²), która jest ułożona na pełnym deskowaniu. Krokwie o wysokości 18cm. Czy z uwagi na deskowanie oraz użytą membranę muszę robić dystans pomiedzy deskami a wełną? To rzutuje na jej grubość 15 vs. 18cm. 
Mam dylemat odnośnie ocieplania strychu (nad piętrem). Czy ocieplać, chociaż między krokwiami? Strych będzie używany jako składzik wszelakiej maści materii ...  :smile:

----------


## slawekk1980`

Skoro masz deskowanie to musi być szczelina wentylacyjna a więc wełna 15 cm, możesz dać coś o lepszych parametrach niż 040. 
Co do ocieplania strychu to ja akurat nie jestem tego zwolennikiem, też się nad tym swego czasu zastanawiałem i więcej jest opinii na NIE, lepiej jak się tam wentyluje, trzeba tylko dołożyć te 200 zł. i zamontować lepiej docieplone schody strychowe.

----------


## Tomek W

> Ze swojego doświadczenia to mogę powiedzieć że kładłem Toprocka 15 cm, 18 cm i 10 cm. Towar przyszedł na dwa razy i jak zauważyłem pierwsza partia wełny 15 cm była najlepsza, zbita, sprężysta, wypalone wzory itd. Reszta wełny już wizualnie gorsza, bardziej taka "rozlazła", bardziej pofrędzlowana, miejscami popękana choć z pewnością swoje parametry trzyma, ale nie zaryzykowałbym kładzenia jej bez sznurkowania. Co więcej, całość sznurkowałem i zalecam takie rozwiązanie nawet jak producent pisze że nie trzeba, więźba pracuje i obawiałem się że za x lat wełna może się zsuwać i tworzyć się będą szpary. Duża zaleta Toprocka to to że  mniej pyli od Supermaty Isovera  której warstwę 5 cm też kładłem i przy poruszeniu nią masakra. Co do Rockwoola to spotkałem się kilka razy z opinią że często na rynek wewnętrzny idzie wełna wizualnie gorsza, coś jak moja druga dostawa, to co na ich filmikach instruktażowych to w większości na eksport, i coś w tym jest.


Nie do końca  :smile:  Te same produkty idą na eksport (Czechy, Słowacja, Węgry i Kraje Bałtyckie) co w Polsce. Pochodzą one z  fabryk w Cigacicach i Małkinii.

----------


## karmazyn33

*Tomek W* mam pytanie odnosnie wełny rokton ,  a konkretnie o to czy taką wełnę można stosowac do ocieplenia poddasza mieszkalnego .Pierwsza warstwa będzie z toprock 150 a na druga własnie rocton 100. Miała być 2 warstwa z superrocka ale nie zdąży w tym roku dojechać a w składzie budowlanym jest właśnie ten rokton lub megarock. 
Dodam że skosów będzie około 20m2 , a sufitu prostego około50m2, 
Tu gdzie skosy są będzie tak: blacho dachówka , pełne deskowanie z papą ,szczelina 3cm na sznurku , no i 15 cm toproka  między krokwie i w poprzek 10 cm wełny   ,folia i k/g ognioodporny.
A sufit od środka patrząc-: k/g , folia, wełna 10 +15, i podłoga z desek lub jakiejś płyty na stryszku, i tu mam jeszcze pytanie czy trzeba zostawiać jakąś szczelinę wentylacyjną  między wełną a deskami  tworzącymi podłogę , i czy trzeba stosować membranę paro przepuszczalną  między wełną a deskami żeby np wełna nie pyliła czy coś takiego?

----------


## karmazyn33

*Pytanie z postu wyżej juz nie aktualne*

----------

